# Recommendations of Renaissance instrumental pieces?



## vamos (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking for instrumental stuff of the renaissance era that is kind of like the string parts in Monteverdi's Orfeo in the beginning.

It can have vocals but I want a focus on stuff that sounds like that. You'd think it would be easy to find mounds of stuff like that but it isn't.

It's been rather hard for me to find, surprisingly. Any pointers would be appreciated.

Thanks,
vamos


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Dowland lute music or lute music of the Renaissance in general


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The BIS CD called "La Spagna".

CDs with the Lautten Compagney ensemble.


----------



## vamos (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you for the responses. I like all of what I am hearing much. Particularly. the Praetorious, La Spagna which points toward the direction I was not aware of previously.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

What about this?:

https://www.jpc.de/jpcng/classic/de...abrieli-1557-1612-Canzoni-Sonate/hnum/8458531

Giovanni Gabrieli was a few years older than Mondeverdi.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

My initial response to your question was to laugh, sorry, as the opening to Monteverdi's Orfeo is difficult to top, or even match--it's such incredibly spirited & brilliant music, and that kind of genius is so rare--especially when it's played as well as by Ensemble Elyma here:






So, I gather you want to hear instrumental pieces that are just as lively?

The first music that comes to mind is the Dufay Collective performing Istanpitta Ghaetta, on their album "A Dance in the Garden of Mirth" (which is actually Medieval music):






You might also try Alla Francesca likewise performing Istanpitta:





I'd also suggest The King's Noyse, led by David Douglas, performing 16th century French dances:









https://www.amazon.com/Jardin-Melod...+danc es&qid=1557019915&s=music&sr=1-1-spell

& I'd agree with Rick that you should listen to Michael Pratorious's "Dances from Terpsichore", here performed by David Munrow and the Early Music Consort of London: 




You might also try Piffaro's various albums, such as their "Canzoni e Danze--Wind music from Renaissance Italy" and "Chansons et Danceries--French Renaissance Wind Music":










& possibly one of Tasto Solo albums:





along with the Ciaramella Ensemble:

https://www.amazon.com/Ciaramella-M...nsemble&qid=1557017954&s=music&sr=1-1-catcorr
https://www.amazon.com/Ciaramella-M...nsemble&qid=1557017954&s=music&sr=1-2-catcorr

Otherwise, Jordi Savall's numerous albums may be a good place to search and explore: for example, one of my favorite Savall albums is a recording he did of Eustache Du Caurroy's 33 instrumental Fantasies, but I don't expect they're as lively as what you're looking for, despite that they're among the finest instrumental works I know from the late Renaissance: 












https://www.allmusic.com/album/christophorus-columbus-paraísos-perdidos-mw0001865616
etc.

I'm not sure of it--as nothing immediately comes to mind, but you might find something to your liking among the instrumental music of the Elizabethan composers--possibly John Jenkins, William Lawes, Thomas Tomkins, William Bryd, John Dowland, etc.; however, I tend to think of their music as more melancholic, although they did write Pavans & Galliards, and Fantasias... Among the groups that perform Elizabethan instrumental music, I'd suggest that you look into the albums by Fretwork, Phantasm, Ensemble Jerome Hantai, The King's Noyse, Hesperion XX, the Dowland Consort, etc. ... :

From the early Baroque era, my guess is that you'll enjoy Jean-Baptiste Lully's "Marche pour la ceremonie des Turcs":










& have you heard the opening to Monteverdi's 1610 Vespers?: 




I hope that you'll find something of what you're looking for, among all these suggestions.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

I would like to second premont's recommendation of *G. Gabrieli's ceremonial music* - this is still my favorite recording:


----------

